# A favor please.



## saki (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to ask for a few prayers for our fellow forum member: .k.

Earlier today (November 3, 2009) she was walking to school and got hit/ran over by a car. Right now she is in ICU and needs all the prayers she can get. Thank you guys and God Bless.

Mods if this is not allowed I'll gladly take it down. I apologize.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

that is terrible news. my thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## saki (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you so much. We really apprciate this. I'll try and keep this updated.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I hope she has a speedy recovery! I'll definitely keep .k. in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 4, 2009)

I will keep her and her family in my prayers.  Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for letting everyone know. I will definitely keep her in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## rbella (Nov 4, 2009)

Thinking and praying for her and her family as well as you.  Please keep us updated, although I know it might be difficult.  What a terrible thing to have happen.


----------



## makeba (Nov 4, 2009)

praying, praying, praying!!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 4, 2009)

That's horrible!  Thank you for letting us know; I am sure we will all be thinking of her!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 4, 2009)

I will be thinking and praying for her, thanks for letting us know.  Love to her family and friends.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for letting us know, I hope that she recovers well.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 4, 2009)

Will be put in my prayers.


----------



## saki (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.

She is conscious but in ICU due to internal bleeding. She hit the back of her head so they are running tests to see if she has a concusion and how bad the damage is. Her pelvis and talon are fractured and she wi need three surgeries. Afterwards she might need therapy. At the moment they can't do the surgery because she is not stable. 

She is very thankful to be blessed with so many people praying amd thinking about her. 

Thank you all once again and please continue praying. Thank you.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for the update hun. hopefully when she is stable they can do the ops as soon as possible for her.  still thinking of her and sending positive thoughts to her, her family and yourself


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2009)

She's in my thoughts and prayers. As well as her Family and Friends. Keep us updated please.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is awful,I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 4, 2009)

Hopefully she stabilizes soon so they can perform the surgeries and she can begin her road to rehabilitation. My thoughts are with her!!!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness...everyone is praying and thinking of her!!

x


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 5, 2009)

She's in my thoughts. Thanks for letting us know, and we all appreciate being updated.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 5, 2009)

my prayers are with friends and family.


----------



## saki (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much again. I told her I let the forum know and she is very thankful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They won't do surgery until next Thursday. They didn't want to give her food for the surgery so she had not eaten anything since Tuesday morning but now that they know when it's going to happen they will give her water and food. We're all glad because she had been asking for water and now she will be able to quench her two day long thirst!! 

Kim looks to be getting better but her mum hasn't told us anything yet. She's talking a lot more but the doctors do say she needs a lot of rest. 

So thank you so much!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I find out anything else I will let you guys know.

Thanks and God bless.


----------



## Dawn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the updates!  I will keep her in my prayers and hope she will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for letting us all know and giving us updates! I will be praying for her and I hope she gets well again soon.  to her and to you too!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 5, 2009)

oh god! I hope she gets well soon!! thanks for letting us know and updating us on her condition.


----------



## saki (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm back with a few new news. 

She will be needing a blood transfusion because she's lost so much blood in her internal bleeding. Doctors also said she is internally bleeding in the back of her head. All three fractures will be operated on Thursday. They won't do it any sooner because she is still not stable and I'm not sure if it's red or white blood cell count that is low.  She is now able to eat solid foods but she is refusing seeing as she won't be able to stand up to go to the restroom due to her fractures. Yesterday all day and night she was twitching a lot involuntarily and it wouldn't let her sleep but I got news a few minutes ago that the twitching stopped. So we're all happy about that because when she would twitch it would pull the wires in her arm causing her a lot of pain. 

So far that's all I know. I'll be going to see her in an hour after work so I'll probably update you guys tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you so much for your prayers and support. She loves this forum and I figured I'd let you guys know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you all once more. We're all very very grateful.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks for the update again hun. at least they have set a day for her ops. and it's good that her twitching stopped. bless her - she's still in my thoughts.


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know and thank you for the updates. She's in my prayers.


----------



## jungleland (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awful, I hope she will be better soon!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is on the road to recovery. I hope she knows that everyone on the forum is praying for her and thinking of her. Thanks for the updates! You are such a good friend for rallying Specktra support!  >_<


----------



## ms. kendra (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 7, 2009)

she's in my prayers and I hope that she can recover soon.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow! Praying for her


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 7, 2009)

Praying for her, hope her surgeries go smoothly <3


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Nov 9, 2009)

God bless to her. i hope she recovers very soon and her health is back to normal. i hope her family and friends see her recovering consistantly. Thankyou for the updates.


----------



## saki (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys! I apologize for my lack of updates but work and school got in the way. Well on Sunday she was taken out of ICU and moved to a regular room. They also said that her internal bleeding stopped so we were all very happy to hear that. As the week went by though Kim continued getting sad. Well that's how I saw her and we were all there telling her that we love her and we're there for her. Last I saw her was on Tuesday and she seemed very sad. She was especially sad yesterday because the doctors told her she might walk with a limp after the surgery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was her surgery. She went into surgery at 6:45 am and was in surgery for ten hours. I called her mother ten minutes ago and she told me that the doctors had said "GREAT!" about the surgery.  She only has until 7:00 pacific time to see her so she told me she'd call me back. We're all very thankful to God and continuing to pray for her full recovery and for her to be able to walk without a limp. We're very thankful to everyone who is supporting Kim as well as her family! THANK YOU SO MUCH! 






 I'll try to update as soon as I can.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 13, 2009)

That's great to hear she made it through surgery ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know how she is in recovery if you can, and thanks for updating us, I was wondering how she was.


----------



## saki (Dec 26, 2009)

Kimberly got out of the hospital last Friday the 18th and is now home! She is recovering and well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS! WE ALL APPRECIATE IT. I think she's even gotten on here and posted or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're all happy to have her back home safe and sound and recovering! I apologize for my lack in updating but I got caught up with my personal life and didn't really have time to get online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, have a good night and thank you once more.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 26, 2009)

that's great news! espcially that she was actually at home for Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only way is up for her now


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 27, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better and got to spend Christmas at home, wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## .k. (Dec 28, 2009)

hello everyone!
i want to thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.
its been almost two months since my accident and now i am back at home.
i am not able to walk yet until my bones heal, maybe another 3 months. i do hope to be walking soon and my bones seem to be healing well. again thank you for your good thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxoxo
kim
".k."


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope & pray for your full, total, & permanent recovery!

Bless you!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 29, 2009)

How wonderful that you were to be at home for Christmas after such an awful accident. May you have a full and speedy recovery!!


----------

